# Some photos of my little fishes



## LondonDragon (Mar 26, 2006)

Some photos of the fish I keep in my 30G community tank.
Usual question I get is about the camera. Its a Konica-Minolta 5D DSLR (now replaced by the Sony Alpha 100/200, since Sony aquaried Minolta), using the Tamron 90mm Macro Lens and an external flash unit.


























































































































































Critics and comments always welcomed


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks great, are those multiple tanks or just one?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful photos! I love the Hoplos. That betta looks like he got a barbed-wire tattoo on a drunken Friday night


----------

